# Kahr Customer Service



## 3putter (Dec 29, 2007)

First trip to range with my CM9 was a disappointment. About every 10 rounds the slide did not recycle. I had to eject the empty shell by hand and then use the slide lock to reload. When I got home I noticed the recoil spring was visable beneath the barrell and the end of the guide rod had threads indicating that something was missing. The next day I called Kahr and spoke with Rich. I explained the problem and he immediately said "that's not right we will send you a prepaid box to return it and we will make sure it is right". Then I told him about the visable recoil spring and guide rod. He said, "it should never have been shipped that way and it could be your problem. I will send you a new guide rod and recoil spring to see if that fixes it or you can just ship it back to us. Either way we will make it right". I chose to try the new rod and spring first and when it came I put it in the gun and immediately saw that the guide rod had a cap on the end that fit into the hole of the slide and kept the spring in place. Back to the range....150 rounds of both hollow point and hard ball with not one hiccup!. About a week later another trip to the range with 200 more rounds and not one problem. The little gun runs great, is accurate and SO easy to conceal.
Kudos to Kahr and Rich!!!


----------



## LittlestoneAmmo (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a really good experience with Kahr also about seven years ago. They issued a recall on the PM9s (which I've carried for years and love) because apparently some of them were having feeding problems, if memory serves, so they were polishing all the feed ramps. They provided all shipping and everything necessary to get the job done and had a very quick turnaround time. I had never had a feeding problem with mine but let them work on it because at the time I hadn't fed it a large variety of ammo. I have done so now and I've used the gun for load development and testing and it runs great now and always has.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Kahr and like it. Unfortunately, some people have an axe to grind against the brand. Someone here was thrown off because he just kept posting anti kahr threads based on someone ELSE's opinion he read on Glocktalk. Geeze.


----------

